# Gt Lts 4000



## LTS??? maybe (Aug 24, 2010)

looking into buying a used GT LTS 4000. Was just wondering how hard it is to find to find parts for this awesome bike. What to look for on this bike before i buy it? Also what is a recommend frame size for someone who is six feet tall. Thanks for your time.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

I assume it's a 1998 or 1999, correct? If so, there should be no problem finding parts. You may have few choices on quality replacements for the deraillers and shifters, but there are still plenty of parts available. Everything else should be easy to find.

As for the sizing, it's more complicated than just your height. If I were to guess, it would be a 19" frame but that is just a guess. Some people have ape arms and short legs, or long legs and short torso, and that all effects what size frame feels comfortable to you. 

If you are brand new to riding, and have no idea what size you are I'd go to a bike shop and just ask. Tell them you're looking at a used bike, but aren't sure what size would fit you. If they're a good shop, you should get a TON of info and they'll probably have you ride a couple bikes. Pay them back for their service by buying accessories, clothing and parts.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*10 - 12 year old FS?*

I disagree with the poster who said parts would be easy to find. Yes, things like a deraillieur might be easy to find but I would be very worried about parts for the suspension. Are you sure you could find a shock that would fit after all these years if you needed one? I would not go near this bike unless it was really well priced (i.e. $200) so you could toss it out if things went south.

GT went through a lot of changes in owership since 1998-99 and I would not be confident that the company could supply replacements. I would not be comfortable with anyone supplying replacements for a bike that old.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

I remember looking into one of these a couple years back. Some of the linkages or something did tend to crack over time (my memory is hazy on the details) and GT no longer has any replacement parts. There was a guy who was selling high-quality, newly machined suspension parts, but I can't remember the name and I have no idea if he's still around


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=515890


----------

